# Dam b fixed yet



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone know if dam b has water in it yet? Looked crazy when it was drained, how do y’all think it will affect tha fishin?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

call Martin Dies State Park to find out...I don't think it's fixed...as far as fishing, that lake has been dead for years. Other than the occasional catfish and crappie and small bass up the Angelina River, you're not likely to see a giant change in a watershed that is at the end of it's evolutionary cycle.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

It was bone dry three weeks ago.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Still bone dry, grass is growing in the bottom. You can walk across the majority of it.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone that thinks Dam B has been dead for years hasn't fished it in the last few years. There have been some beautiful sacks of fish weighed in at the Monday dogfight tournaments out of the Bar Pit. These are 3 fish tournaments and often takes a 3-4lb average to win it. It was still down this past weekend. The key to not harming the fishery is to practice catch and release while it's down. The fish go to the river and creeks and can be hammered.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Is there any way to get into the river form the main lake? Or Would I have to go way up river to launch? Dad went out there a couple week ago and walked around the lake bed picking up treasures.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Beaux said:


> Is there any way to get into the river form the main lake? Or Would I have to go way up river to launch? Dad went out there a couple week ago and walked around the lake bed picking up treasures.


Right now, I would suggest launching at Bevilport on the Angelina and running down


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

getting in and out could be a challenge at Bevilport. If they are generating in the afternoon 63 is probably your best bet.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I would take my surface drive so i'm not worried about shallow water or logs.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

whsalum said:


> Anyone that thinks Dam B has been dead for years hasn't fished it in the last few years. There have been some beautiful sacks of fish weighed in at the Monday dogfight tournaments out of the Bar Pit. These are 3 fish tournaments and often takes a 3-4lb average to win it. It was still down this past weekend. The key to not harming the fishery is to practice catch and release while it's down. The fish go to the river and creeks and can be hammered.


you misunderstood what I said when I said the lake is dead. It's at the end of it's cycle from a lake perspective. Most of the lake is already silted in. Most of the fishing is already in the rivers. Catching fish or not doesn't show any indication many times on the cycle of a lake.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nothing special about that lake anyway. Drive the extra 30 mins or so and put in at Twin Dikes on Rayburn


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

dk2429 said:


> Nothing special about that lake anyway. Drive the extra 30 mins or so and put in at Twin Dikes on Rayburn


where you'll fish side by side with thousands of other bass fishermen on a weekend. Dam B, especially up the Neches and Angelina offer decent fishing where you may only see one or two other boats and offers beautiful scenery and awesome camping (primitive on the Angelina and state park camping at Martin Dies)


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

photofishin said:


> where you'll fish side by side with thousands of other bass fishermen on a weekend. Dam B, especially up the Neches and Angelina offer decent fishing where you may only see one or two other boats and offers beautiful scenery and awesome camping (primitive on the Angelina and state park camping at Martin Dies)


isnt that the truth.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

it is at 77' of the normal 81'. they've not release water for a week now.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Water is just under pool as of today.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of fresh, fertile , green grass came up in a month. Should do the old girl some good


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

whsalum said:


> Lots of fresh, fertile , green grass came up in a month. Should do the old girl some good


That should spark some really good fishing soon. Amazing what that flooded grass does for the food chain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm excited to what it may do for duck season. This may be what this lake needed for a rebirth. I'm headed out there here at the end of the month. I'll report back


----------

